# univisa job



## susanna147 (Apr 13, 2016)

hey guys, I've been offered a teaching consultancy post with univisa, but their communication has gone silent over the last few weeks/months. The last i heard was that they needed the work contract and visa approved by the government.... Im beginning to get quite anxious that this has all been a scam. Does any one have any experience or knowledge of this company? Is it legit?!
Thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

susanna147 said:


> hey guys, I've been offered a teaching consultancy post with univisa, but their communication has gone silent over the last few weeks/months. The last i heard was that they needed the work contract and visa approved by the government.... Im beginning to get quite anxious that this has all been a scam. Does any one have any experience or knowledge of this company? Is it legit?!
> Thanks :fingerscrossed:


Have you paid them any money and have you googled univisa?


----------



## susanna147 (Apr 13, 2016)

Eric in china said:


> Have you paid them any money and have you googled univisa?


Hi, yes I have done research on them, but it is very limited. I have heard from someone in China that they are reputable, but i can't see much evidence from the uk sites. I have not payed them any money. 
Do you know of them?


----------



## janezh (Apr 24, 2014)

You may try to use 百度一下，你就知道. to search the school which you will work for


----------



## janezh (Apr 24, 2014)

you may use baidu dot com to search the school you will work for


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

susanna147 said:


> hey guys, I've been offered a teaching consultancy post with univisa, but their communication has gone silent over the last few weeks/months. The last i heard was that they needed the work contract and visa approved by the government.... Im beginning to get quite anxious that this has all been a scam. Does any one have any experience or knowledge of this company? Is it legit?!
> Thanks :fingerscrossed:


Hi Susanna, I have heard of them, they do not have a good rep amongst the international teachers, they tend to get those who are new to international teaching Promise a lot and what appears to be a fair wage, but alas not deliver.

Can I highly recommend going with someone more reliable (if you do not mind using an agent)
Teachers for Asia (Irish based company) 
They are fair (they do not charge you anything and help you go through every thing and have some top clients (international level higher pay)
and public schools (a bit lower pay but good place to start) and you can ring them and actually talk to them. Take in account you now need a degree of some sort and a TEFL to teach in China as rules/laws have been changed now.

Also there is
Seek Associates
They only deal with international schools and you will need a Bachelor in Education (or similar) but offer the high paying jobs (like about 25-30,000 RMB 3000Pounds PM Jobs) as these schools only hire fully Qualified teachers.
Hope that helps
Dazz


----------

